# Kisscut paper and inks



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi all,

Like most of us I have been hunting for the ultimate easy solution for printing on black shirts. I have looked at the wow paper from magic touch and im not interested in a process that lengthy no matter how good the results may be.

Ive just been testing the new kisscut paper, self weeding inkjet, and I have yet to achieve a satisfactory finish. It appears you have to flood it with ink at the highest percentage and then place it down (very carefully) whilst still soaking wet. The process works and it does self weed but ive had trouble with areas not transferred and also unprinted transfer coming off onto the garment.

Im starting to think that manufacturers are all clutching at straws in the search for the holy grail  

Has anyone else tried this product yet ?

Thanks


----------



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Wash test has just shown that this product is no good with standard epson inks. I did a test with dye sub ink and thats a bit better but not fit for resale, needless to say im not at all surprised or shocked ! Its actually the worst wash test result I have ever had from any method.

Unless they develop this for printing on black I would hold off because dyesub with sawgrass inks is way better by a long shot.

They have their own inks but im not spending the money on yet another system, no way and to be honest I dont have much faith in it now.

Im going to give their foil printing a shot when its in stock, but dont hold your breath.


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

I've tried the KissCut using Durabrite Inks in the Epson D92, the difficulty I'm having is getting the correct paper setting so the inks don't appear to seperate (rather like an egg can do in a cake mixture - a curdled appearance, know some of you men may not know what I mean  )

I've got a shirt printed with KissCut I've washed 3 times so far, first by hand then 1 machine wash at 30deg, one machine wash at 30deg with fabric softener. It has held up well and still retains the orange and black colours, the base colour of the shirt was marl grey.

I've also printed a couple up which are a yellow gold colour, 1 has been done with KissCut the other with Forever CL (laser print), I need to put these through a wash test, which will be done over the weekend. I've also printed out onto a white t-shirt, 1 using Xpress Inkjet 1000 and one with Forever Classic (CL) and will test wash this as well.

Will report on results when done.


----------



## mands (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for your tests!
I was just going to buy it...but better looking for a better heat transfer solution.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i tried the selfcutting paper same us kisscut paper here is the link of some result and picture
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t38357.html


----------



## treadlight (Oct 21, 2006)

Just tried kisscut paper yesterday, and having the same problems as the other guys above - the process works - BUT the actual ink transfer is inconsistent. The inks are fine alone, but tend to bleed into each other when wet -(currently using durabrite) but will try on the r800 later today. Was looking for 'troubleshooting' tips on the kisscut site, but not finding much helpful info. Anyone had successful results yet?


----------



## box1920 (Dec 6, 2011)

where do u buy them from the US?and how come it seems like its not as popular


----------



## box1920 (Dec 6, 2011)

box1920 said:


> where do u buy them from the US?and how come it seems like its not as popular


is there another alternative where its only a one step process for INK Jet?


----------

